# Did "nesting" (aka cleaning surge) bring on L&D?



## Squiggy

I've read several times around the forum and internet that moms get an energy surge at some point at the very end of pregnancy and that often it can bring on labor and delivery. 

Has this happened to you? Did you go on a cleaning spree just before going into labor? 


I've been thoroughly exhausted and yet I have that nesting/cleaning/rearranging instinct happening lately and have even been overworking myself a little. Because everything I do just wipes me out. Yet, I can't stop trying to clean and move things around. I don't want to hurt baby though. Just wondering if it means baby's just about ready! :happydance:


----------



## kbwebb

I went into labour at 40+3.
I had DTD with OH in the morning, then I spent all day (monday) scrubbing the house.. even sponging down the walls. at 9mp that night I had two contractions then my waters broke, however she had pooed inside me, and i dont know if all the cleaning etc had distressed her, or if it would have happened anyway. I may have even gone into labour on that day anyway.. who knows! anything can happen.. My sister gave birth on her due date with her first and second babies! :wacko:


----------



## snowfia

I hope not!
I've been cleaning like mad today and I'm only 28 weeks :haha:
I never had any nesting instinct last time which was a bit annoying, wish I had, would have been nice :L 
And in reply to what kbwebb said about meconium, DD pooed inside me aswell and I hadn't done anything the day I went into labour so it could have happened anyway :)


----------



## d_b

I think it's more of a coincidence than anything, although scrubbing the floor on hands and knees can get the baby into a good position! It didn't work for me with DS1.. I was cleaning for two weeks before having him. And hasn't happened yet for this baby but I'm trying to fight the nesting urge and relax just in case it does kickstart labour, I really don't want to go into labour for a while!


----------



## Loui1001

It didn't with me, I cleaned for 2 full weeks and LO still had no intention of moving!


----------



## Emma&Freya

I want the nesting instinct to kick in!! At the moment I really can not be bothered cleaning :haha:


----------



## Larkspur

On the morning of the day I was 39+6, I looked up at the ceiling of the shower and thought, "OH MY GOD, look at how disgusting it is! I have to clean that NOW!!" (In retrospect, it was not really dirty at all.) 

So I got up on the edge of the bath and was scrubbing away at the ceiling, thinking, "I better keep this one quiet from my mum and OH or they'll go mad at me." Didn't occur to me that it might be a sign of labour. 

I went into labour that evening, and LO arrived on his due date.


----------



## ferens06

No, not for me. I had the urge and did the nesting but I was 12 days overdue.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Yes! I am a pretty tidy person so cleaning is not uncommon in my house but the night before I went into labour I decided to sweep out my entire basement! What kind of crazy person cleans their basement floors??! Oh yes, a woman about to go into labour. The thought of it now makes me shutter because you'd never find me downstairs cleaning my floors but it worked. I also made a large batch of cupcakes in the morning and did a lot of cleaning around the house. Whether it's coincidence I'll never know but I definitely think there were some hard core instincts kicking in there :)


----------

